# I need a rack model suggestion



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

Two 48-port patch panels terminated up on wall brackets. Customer wants it racked. Offer an open mainframe rack to move everything into. Says he want's it enclosed with sides and a door. Well **** damn. Does anyone know of a rack that can be assembled so I can put the patch panels in without having to rip out and re-terminate?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

__





My Cable Mart - Racks, Patch Panels and Server Cabinets


<img alt='Pro Audio Cables' src='../images/category_header/Kendall-Howard-logo.png' style='width: 100%; height: auto; max-width: 810px;'/> My Cable Mart is an authorized distributor of <font color='#3686C3'><b>KENDALL HOWARD</b></font> RACKS and ACCESSORIES. We are conveniently located 53 miles...




www.mycablemart.com





If you are looking for an open back retrofit, maybe but, if the customer has a rack mounted system in mind, with a lockable door, you might have to explain the difference.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

Southeast Power said:


> we have created an open back design allowing cables to be easily fed through the wall, terminated, and managed prior to hanging the cabinet.


I'm not seeing in my mind how that works. Here's a pic of what they have. If the cabinet is flush to the wall with no gaps, I don't see how I'm going to get the cables and pp in there.

eta: I guess if I put it on the floor instead of raising it up where the shelf is.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Not knowing the equipment and environment, cooling comes to mind real fast. 

There are lots of vendors out there that sell this stuff. Been a long time since I worked with this equipment and because of the glass door, not mentioned by the customer to the end it got pricey in my opinion. The glass door is a good idea because with a glance you can see if any of the ports are in trouble.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I think i could pull off the job using something like 









15U Swing Out Wall Mount Cabinet - 501 Series, 24 Inches Deep, Flat Packed


Get Organized with this Flat Packed 15U Swing Out Wall Mount Cabinet from Networx.




www.computercablestore.com





Unscrew hinges to separate rear panel and remove all the panels from the front to end up with a light weight frame. You may have to cut one small piece so you can get the cables in the bottom knock out without un-wiring them. It would be a 2 man job.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

SWDweller said:


> Not knowing the equipment and environment, cooling comes to mind real fast.
> 
> There are lots of vendors out there that sell this stuff. Been a long time since I worked with this equipment and because of the glass door, not mentioned by the customer to the end it got pricey in my opinion. The glass door is a good idea because with a glance you can see if any of the ports are in trouble.


 I think I found my solution.








Tripp Lite 12U Wall Mount Rack Enclosure Server Cabinet w/ Glass Front Door - Newegg.com


Buy Tripp Lite 12U Wall Mount Rack Enclosure Server Cabinet w/ Glass Front Door with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com





Just won't be up on the wall. This one comes with optional wheels.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

gpop said:


> You may have to cut one small piece so you can get the cables in the bottom knock out without un-wiring them. It would be a 2 man job.


I already thought about that but I don't want to be cutting the rack to notch out a spot for the cables. Ugh.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

devilsadvocate2017 said:


> I think I found my solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ones not flat packed which means its a welded frame. I have used them in the past and they work better where the cables are coming through a plaster wall into the rear area. Never mounted wheels on one as the do better floor roll around's with rear doors.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We use a lot of B-line racks nice stuff. They have their SB700 series that is wall mount.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am in the middle of installing five Tripp-Lite 15u racks at a clients place. Not bad quality, everything is removable and they have some large openings on the top and bottom that you could slide a punched port panel through.

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have installed a few of the Tripp Lite racks lately. I hate them. Customer supplied, they thought Tripp Lite was a good name. Tripp Lite is a good name for Isobar surge strips, they are just another crap importer for everything else. They are tomato can light gauge junk. But, yes, the ones I have been using have rectangular panels in the top and bottom that you could get a terminated patch panel through. I am sure that's a feature because they sell a lot of these to people that don't own anything to punch a hole with. 

I think those panels are considered a "feature" because I find those panels a nuisance because sometimes you want to punch KOs for big conduit stubs up to the ceiling on top and you have to punch off to the right or left now, which can be a headache. Be careful with the edges on the rectangular hole, they're sharp. (With KO's bushings are readily available so it's not an issue.)


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

@splatz I agree with your comments. The quality is good for something that is not going to be accessed often in a relative decent environment. Mine are customer supplied also, We are installing them in a lumber mill, so we will see how their fair in that environment. Most are located in "Office" type spaces, with only one in a maintenance shop and the other in a packaging area.

We are going to have to find a solution for a dusty environment that has extreme temp changes... for the next couple of phases of this job down the road.

Cheers
John


----------

